# Hi from. . . China?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi! Welcome!

1. Don't give your reins away. Keep them but you can change how much slack is in them by feeding them in or out of your fingers.
2. Do not arch your back. Soft connection from spine to tail bone.
3. Your shoulders could come back just a smidge more so your chest is more open.

Not bad  Phillip is very bracy in his face from these pictures. Some figures (figure eights, serpentines, half circles) would help loosen him up.


----------



## MusicalHoofBeats (Sep 23, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Hi! Welcome!
> 
> 1. Don't give your reins away. Keep them but you can change how much slack is in them by feeding them in or out of your fingers.
> 2. Do not arch your back. Soft connection from spine to tail bone.
> ...



Thanks for the tips  For the reins, I'm told to keep my reins so short it is uncomfortable for Phillip, so I just put my hands forward to allow him his head. It pleases Phillip and the instructor.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

Wow, those are some awesome pictures. I've never seen a saddle like that, and what an amazing skyline. Do you speak Chinese?
Honestly, Phillip doesn't look very TBish to me... Maybe they look different over there? 

I hear there is lots of riding in Japan. I know, very different places with very different cultures, just toss'n that out there!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Definitely not a thoroughbred. Actually looks alrmost exactly like my mustang. 

My mustang is on the left and my thoroughbred is on the right. Comparisons of body shape


----------



## matzki (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, you have quite an interesting life and Philip looks cute


----------



## MusicalHoofBeats (Sep 23, 2013)

Zexious said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Wow, those are some awesome pictures. I've never seen a saddle like that, and what an amazing skyline. Do you speak Chinese?
> Honestly, Phillip doesn't look very TBish to me... Maybe they look different over there?
> ...



My dad took them  I don't speak Chinese very well. Yeah. . he doesn't look TBish but there is a local breeder nearby and he is a "racing horse". So idk. . . he could be some weird mix.


----------



## MusicalHoofBeats (Sep 23, 2013)

TexasBlaze said:


> Definitely not a thoroughbred. Actually looks alrmost exactly like my mustang.
> 
> My mustang is on the left and my thoroughbred is on the right. Comparisons of body shape


I'm 99.999 percent sure he is not a mustang. . he could be related to a Mongolian horse possibly... any other guesses?


----------



## MusicalHoofBeats (Sep 23, 2013)

matzki said:


> Wow, you have quite an interesting life and Philip looks cute



haha yeah and ikr?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is a cute horse. Yes, that is a wierd saddle, but it does look like it may be comfy.
Mu hubby and I saw chinese barrel racing on t.v. one evening, it was quite amusing! VEry different, and the same horses were run over and over . The horse is probably a mongolian breed or mix. The Mongolian people race all thier horses, even the pony sized ones. They appear to be some tough little horses. At least you found a place to ride, the horse is probably taught tighter rein , run, looser rein stop.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

MusicalHoofBeats said:


> I'm 99.999 percent sure he is not a mustang. . he could be related to a Mongolian horse possibly... any other guesses?


 
I wasn't saying he was lol! I just meant that he was closer to my drafty build mustang than my tb and had to picture to compare the two. In all honestness to me he almost looks like an Icelandic which can be raced? Maybe some type of cross?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I watched a show on Mongolian traditional horse racing once, which was fascinating. He looks just like one of the Mongolian stock horses they use to race.

I just wanted to say, what a cool opportunity for you! I would have killed to be able to experience another country and learn another language when I was younger.


----------



## MusicalHoofBeats (Sep 23, 2013)

stevenson said:


> he is a cute horse. Yes, that is a wierd saddle, but it does look like it may be comfy.
> Mu hubby and I saw chinese barrel racing on t.v. one evening, it was quite amusing! VEry different, and the same horses were run over and over . The horse is probably a mongolian breed or mix. The Mongolian people race all thier horses, even the pony sized ones. They appear to be some tough little horses. At least you found a place to ride, the horse is probably taught tighter rein , run, looser rein stop.


It's NOT a comfy saddle, it's awful! haha  probably, and maybe


----------

